# There IS a heaven...



## FLQuacker (Aug 22, 2018)

And only 20 mins from my house.

This is just a small sample of the warehouse.

Pricey stuff, but they got a shorts and drop bin that's decent priced.

Found a 2" thick monkey pod blank that was 6 bd ft....got it for $50

Looked at some primo Birdseye maple that was gorgeous. Should have left Mrs Quacker at home :)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 13


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2018)

Moved your thread here, so we could comment. Recent Finds and Coming Attractions forum doesn't allow comments. Cool looking place BTW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2018)

Man, that could be dangerous!!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Barry...

I saw some new stuff I've never seen or heard of.

Australian Beefwood for one, amazing dark and light crazy grain patterns colored like cocobolo (which they had beautiful pieces of) Big pieces!

There was a short board about 5 ft, couldn't have been more than 6" wide and not real thick. Think I threw my back out when I reached for it. My word that stuff is heavy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Hatton (Aug 23, 2018)

I am in Palm City is that place open to public, and where is it?
Thanks Bill


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 23, 2018)

Hardly anything prettier than a warehouse full of wood! Sounds like there might be some real deals there! Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 23, 2018)

The office guy was telling me the "slab" business is gang busters.

The owner has been dealing wood a long time and said this go around is the strongest ever and no end in site...there obviously is, but I understood what he meant.

Cut and cook right on site..an LT70 super and 1 smaller

Fancy kilns too

Showroom is amazing...

I'm not affiliated, but wish I was!


----------

